# شوف مين بيراقبك



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

اعرف اسم الجهاز اللى داخل عليك و انت نايم على ودانك
--------------------------
اضغط كليك يمين على my computer من على سطح المكتب

حتظهر قائمة مختصرة اختار منها mange

حتظهر نافذة اختار منها shared folder

ثم اختار session

هتلاقى اسم الجهاز اللى داخل عليك و انت نايم على ودانك

لو ملقيتش حاجة يبقى جهازك امن​
​


----------



## SALVATION (29 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Ferrari (29 يونيو 2009)

شكراً يا مان

على المعلومة

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## st.George (29 يونيو 2009)

ميرسييييييي بجد على المعلومة المهمة دى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير كوكو_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكراً يا مان​
> على المعلومة​
> الرب يباركك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فرارى ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

st.george قال:


> ميرسييييييي بجد على المعلومة المهمة دى ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maged6680 (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتير انا جهازي طلع امن


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

نشكر ربنا 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات جمييلة 
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## لي شربل (30 يونيو 2009)

*يا الله كل هدول بيرقبوني  
متأكد منيح من هيدي الشغلة يا كوكو 
ولا تكسفنا ما قول لحدا 
ملايكة وقديسين كتييييييييير ع البي سي 
و لقيت كتير حاميني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههه
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتيييييير .*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا لى شربل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 يونيو 2009)

There are no items to show in this view 

مافيش حد نشكر المسيح

ميرسي يا مان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2009)

نشكر المسيح

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فراشة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## VENA* (1 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى يا كوكو 
الحمد لله مفيش جواسيس عليا ههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فينا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (1 يوليو 2009)

اول مرة اعرف الحكايه دى
ميرسى يا مان
الحقيقه انت علمتنى حاجات كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماجد الديرى (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كتييير


----------



## girgis2 (3 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا يا مان*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

ماجد الديرى قال:


> شكرا كتييير


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا يا مان*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جرجس

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mickol (9 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى ياعم كوكو بس انا خايف لحسن تكون انتا اللى داخل على جهازى ههههههههه:d:d:d


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه
الحمد لله
مفيش حد
شكرا خالص
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2010)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 فبراير 2010)

*معلومة مهمة جدا 
مرسي خالص كوكو​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا

شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم



​*


----------



## داود 2010 (2 مارس 2010)

والنعمة انت عسل


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *معلومة مهمة جدا​*
> 
> *مرسي خالص كوكو*​


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا راجعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكم*​
> *الرب يبارككم*​
> ...


 

ميرررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

داود 2010 قال:


> والنعمة انت عسل


 
شكـــــرا​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا كوكو للطريقة الجميلة

الجهاز امن والحمد لله​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2010)

حلوووووووووة ثانكس كوكو


----------



## marcelino (22 مارس 2010)

*شكررا يا كوكو*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا كوكو للطريقة الجميلة​
> 
> 
> الجهاز امن والحمد لله​


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا تسونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوووووووووة ثانكس كوكو


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا سويتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *شكررا يا كوكو*​


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مارسلينو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 أبريل 2010)

انا الحمد لله جهازي امن مرسي علي المعلومات


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فوفو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى ياكوكو جربت والحمدلله مافيش حد بيراقبنى


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2010)

نشكر ربنا 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا توتا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى لك كتير يا كوكو 
انا شفت ونشكر ربنا مفيش

سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2010)

_كوكووووووووووووو  جميلة اوى المعلومة دى  _
_ربنا يعوضك يا جميل_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ميرسى لك كتير يا كوكو *
> 
> *انا شفت ونشكر ربنا مفيش*​
> *سلام المسيح معك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ديدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _كوكووووووووووووو جميلة اوى المعلومة دى _
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك يا جميل_​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جون
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mayvol (8 مايو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii​[/CENTER]


----------



## jojo_angelic (8 مايو 2010)

معلومـــة رائعـــة أفادتنــــــي 
              الحمدللــه ماكــو شي 
              شكرااااااااااا ليــك أخ  kokoman


----------



## hangel999 (9 مايو 2010)

thanxs


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

mayvol قال:


> merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii​[/center]


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> معلومـــة رائعـــة أفادتنــــــي
> الحمدللــه ماكــو شي
> شكرااااااااااا ليــك أخ kokoman


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> thanxs


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

_معلومه جامده اوي
انت كنت فين من زمان 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


----------



## Alcrusader (22 يونيو 2010)

*معلومة جميلة وجيدة!
شكراً!!!*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> _معلومه جامده اوي_
> 
> _انت كنت فين من زمان _
> 
> _ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_​


 

هههههههههه
موجود اهه
ميررررسى على مرورك يا جيوفانى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *معلومة جميلة وجيدة!*
> *شكراً!!!*


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*دايما متفدم فى المعلومات الجديده يا عسل..مشكور يا كوكو..هو فعلا موضوع مهم*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا كوكو ع المعلومه
ربنا يباركك
_​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2010)

تمام الحمد لله مطلعتش نايم علي وداني ههههههه

شكرا كوكو مان


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جهازي طلع امن
مرسي للمعلومة
ربنا يباركك كوكو​


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

there are no items to show in this view. ​
مرسيى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومة حلوة


----------



## petit chat (25 سبتمبر 2010)

:t31:اشكرك على المعلومة القيمة 
شكرا على تعبك الرب يباركك
ويفرح قلبك:t31:​


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

انا لقيت طبعا عشان النت وورك فى الشغل ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كوكو ع المعلومة بس اول مرة اعرفها بجد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## christin (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي على المعلومة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------

